# nada por arriba



## indoctus

Hola a todos. Tu consejo lo aprecio mucho. Aquí es un extracto del libro "El Fuego Azul" 

"Este año el grupo es este. Algunos tienen problemas, de salud o en la cabeza, otros son violentos....Con estos no podremos sacar *nada por arriba*..."

Mi intento: 
"Here is the group for this year. Some have problems such as with their health or mental issues, and others are violent...But with these ones there is *nothing that crops up*..."

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## jilar

Ni idea, la verdad.
Hace falta saber quién dice eso, por ejemplo saber su profesión (¿un médico que habla de posibles pacientes o qué?).

También dinos si los puntos suspensivos son tuyos o aparecen así en el texto. Me refiero a ambos. Muestras unos antes y otros justo después de la expresión en cuestión.

La expresión "nada por arriba" ahora mismo solo la entiendo dicha por un mago, posiblemente acompañada con un "nada por abajo", para así mostrar que sobre el objeto,  y también por abajo, que tiene en el espectáculo no hay nada que pueda estarlo sujetando o que actúe sobre él. Acompañadas las palabras con un gesto como pasar las manos sobre esas zonas (por encima/arriba y por debajo del objeto).


----------



## Homofabulator

Podría ser de ayuda que nos des variantes en inglés de cómo decir "with these ones there is nothing that crops up".


----------



## indoctus

Homofabulator said:


> Podría ser de ayuda que nos des variantes en inglés de cómo decir "with these ones there is nothing that crops up".


Sí por supuesto. "Nothing that crops up (brotar)" es "nothing that comes to light", "nothing of any concern as far as we know", usado a menudo en los cop shows.



jilar said:


> Ni idea, la verdad.
> Hace falta saber quién dice eso, por ejemplo saber su profesión (¿un médico que habla de posibles pacientes o qué?).
> 
> También dinos si los puntos suspensivos son tuyos o aparecen así en el texto. Me refiero a ambos. Muestras unos antes y otros justo después de la expresión en cuestión.
> 
> La expresión "nada por arriba" ahora mismo solo la entiendo dicha por un mago, posiblemente acompañada con un "nada por abajo", para así mostrar que sobre el objeto,  y también por abajo, que tiene en el espectáculo no hay nada que pueda estarlo sujetando o que actúe sobre él. Acompañadas las palabras con un gesto como pasar las manos sobre esas zonas (por encima/arriba y por debajo del objeto).


El contexto (no es un tema placentero) se trata del director de un orfanato que habla con su jefe sobre la calidad de los niños(-as) para elegirlos, si el nivel es bastante alto, para servirle al jefe


----------



## Chiqui Tibum

Me parece que el narrador o personaje está despreciando la calidad de estos niños. Tienen problemas. Por lo tanto no van a rendir mucho. Si eso es el caso, pondría:

We won't be able to put anything together with them.

We won't be able to get much out of these ones.


----------



## boroman

Nada por arriba se refiere a que no puede darlos en adopción en condiciones preferentes.


----------



## Chiqui Tibum

Okey, ya entiendo. Entonces sería algo como:

We won't be able to do anything for these ones. 

We aren't going to be able to put anything together for these ones.


----------



## Marsianitoh

I think it means they are not going to get anything from the upper ranks in exchange of those kids ( because they are not good enough).


----------



## jilar

Marsianitoh said:


> I think it means they are not going to get anything from the upper ranks in exchange of those kids ( because they are not good enough).


Si fuera esto, y para tratar de aclarar un poco lo que sucede, sería interesante saber, indoctus, si en alguna otra parte del libro se conoce lo que "pueden sacar de otros niños (estos sí aptos o que pasan el nivel de selección del director)".

Y si hay la posibilidad de usar la expresión "por abajo" en contraposición a la empleada.

El verbo empleado "sacar" se usa normalmente para referirse a "sacar/obtener algún tipo de beneficio", generalmente económico, pero podría ser de otro tipo.
Así "sacar nada" es "no obtener ningún beneficio". En fin, que esos niños no tienen ningún valor (ni económico, ni sentimental - caso por ejemplo de que alguna familia los quiera adoptar- ...).

Lo de "por arriba", si no se refiere a lo que apunta Marsia, no tengo la menor idea, la verdad.

Y entiendo que los puntos suspensivos son del texto, al no haberme contestado antes.

¿Tampoco crees que ayudará cómo sigue el relato?


----------



## indoctus

Después de leer todas las respuestas, parece que una traducción apropiada sería "nothing of worth (nada por arriba)". Si no, por favor déjame saberlo.

Gracias a todos por tu tiempo

Para responder a jilar: No hay evidencia de lo que está ocurriendo en concreto hasta ahora en el libro. Y también no hay una noción que hay otros en una lista de preferencia.

Como predijiste, un poco después es la oración: "Se lo sacaremos por abajo"

Bien hecho y gracias


----------



## franzjekill

indoctus said:


> "Se lo sacaremos por abajo"


No sé si será falta de imaginación de mi parte, pero me resulta ahora más enigmático de lo que ya me resultaba. Veo que el libro fue escrito en inglés y que lo que estás leyendo es una traducción. Sería genial que alguien pudiera dar con el texto original. Aunque no creo que sea el caso, cabe la posibilidad de que se trate de una traducción desacertada.


----------



## indoctus

franzjekill: Muy interesante, pero es originalmente en castellaño, casi seguro. El autor es Pedro Feijoo y la mayoría de sus libros son en gallegos. El marco es en Galicia.


----------



## franzjekill

Ah, perdón por la confusión, indoctus. Es que busqué un libro con ese título y encontré uno cuya autora se llama Michelle Paver y escribe en inglés.


----------



## indoctus

franzjekill said:


> Ah, perdón por la confusión, indoctus. Es que busqué un libro con ese título y encontré uno cuya autora se llama Michelle Paver y escribe en inglés.


Sin problema franzjekill

Salud


----------



## Marsianitoh

indoctus said:


> Para responder a jilar: No hay evidencia de lo que está ocurriendo en concreto hasta ahora en el libro. Y también no hay una noción que hay otros en una lista de preferencia.
> 
> Como predijiste, un poco después es la oración: "Se lo sacaremos por abajo"
> 
> Bien hecho y gracias


Me voy a pegar un triple, porque con tan poco contexto ....¿ Qué hacen esas personas con los niños? ¿ Obtienen algún tipo de beneficio ( los venden a redes de prostitución tal vez...) ? Parece que esté diciendo que ya que son defectuosos para venderlos a los de arriba ( los poderosos, gente influyente) tendrán que obtener su beneficio en los bajos fondos ( ambiente canalla, criminal).
A lo mejor es una expresión en gallego, a ver qué dice Jilar.
Otra opción es que diga que como todos tienen problemas mentales, no se puede obtener nada de ellos gracias a su cabeza ( por arriba) y habrá que obtener beneficio " por abajo" ( sus genitales). 
O simplemente que ya que por lo intelectual poco se podrá sacar de ellos habrá que buscar otra forma ( diferente, opuesta) de sacarles beneficio.
Supongo que si sigues leyendo quedará claro a qué se refiere.


----------



## jilar

No idea, Marsia. Ni en gallego, ni en castellano.

Supongo que tras seguir leyendo se podrá de alguna manera descifrar esa expresión.

Yo tras tu primera respuesta pensé en la posibilidad: 
Por arriba = a la clase social alta, los ricos.
Por abajo = a los pobres.


Pero, como bien dices, puede haber otras interpretaciones.

Es algo propio del libro o del escritor, apuesto. Porque en la vida he escuchado "sacar algo/nada por arriba/abajo".
Excepto un mago que saca un conejo de la chistera, por arriba obviamente.


----------



## Lamarimba

Por aventurar otra hipótesis: que los niños estén encerrados en un sótano y el negocio sólo se culminara llevándolos arriba, donde los jefes.


----------



## Ballenero

Eso lo desentrañará la historia misma más adelante, supongo.


----------



## jilar

franzjekill said:


> Ah, perdón por la confusión, indoctus. Es que busqué un libro con ese título y encontré uno cuya autora se llama Michelle Paver y escribe en inglés.


La confusión es normal porque, por lo visto, el título del libro de Pedro Feijoo es "*Un* fuego azul", no "El ...".




indoctus said:


> Aquí es un extracto del libro "El Fuego Azul"




Otra hipótesis, por si ayuda:
Por arriba = legalmente
Por abajo = ilegalmente

Más que nada por existir la expresión "bajo cuerda"
¿De dónde procede la expresión


----------



## DAlvarez

Aquí va mi intento:

_Here's this year's group. Some of them have health problems or mental issues, while others are violent... We won't be able to get much out of this lot._


----------



## Marsianitoh

DAlvarez said:


> Aquí va mi intento:
> 
> _Here's this year's group. Some of them have health problems or mental issues, while others are violent... We won't be able to get much out of this lot._


Ya, pero no traduces " por arriba" , ten en cuenta que luego dice " se lo sacaremos por abajo", así que algo debe de significar...


----------



## DAlvarez

Marsianitoh said:


> Ya, pero no traduces " por arriba" , ten en cuenta que luego dice " se lo sacaremos por abajo", así que algo debe de significar...


La frase original no ponía nada de "sacar por debajo".


----------



## Marsianitoh

DAlvarez said:


> La frase original no ponía nada de "sacar por debajo".


Pero sí " sacar por arriba" y tú traducción evita esa parte,  que es precisamente lo que no entendía con claridad Indoctus (ni ninguno de nosotros).


----------



## Bevj

indoctus said:


> Como predijiste, un poco después es la oración: "Se lo sacaremos por abajo"





DAlvarez said:


> La frase original no ponía nada de "sacar por debajo".


Se añadió como contexto adicional.


----------



## DAlvarez

Bevj said:


> Se añadió como contexto adicional.


----------



## DAlvarez

Marsianitoh said:


> Pero sí " sacar por arriba" y tú traducción evita esa parte,  que es precisamente lo que no entendía con claridad Indoctus (ni ninguno de nosotros).


Qué tal así:

_Here's this year's group. Some of them have health problems or mental issues, while others are violent... We won't be able to get much out of this lot, but what we lose with them on the swings, we'll gain it on the roundabouts._


----------



## Marsianitoh

DAlvarez said:


> Qué tal así:
> 
> _Here's this year's group. Some of them have health problems or mental issues, while others are violent... We won't be able to get much out of this lot, but what we lose with them on the swings, we'll gain it on the roundabouts._


Tal vez,  pero no tenemos todo el párrafo y tampoco sabemos a qué se refiere con " arriba" y "abajo".


----------



## DAlvarez

Marsianitoh said:


> Tal vez pero no tenemos todo el párrafo y tampoco sabemos a qué se refiere con " arriba" y "abajo".


De acuerdo. Tampoco la lengua es una ciencia exacta, y siempre está abierta a múltiples interpretaciones conforme al sentido captado por el traductor.


----------



## indoctus

[Extracto extendido para la investigación]

¿Son estos?
"Sí", respondió Montero, "esto es lo que hay. La remesa de este año. Junto con el añadido especial, claro."

[Descripción del marco]

¿Estamos seguro? preguntaste (i.e. Domingo está planteando la pregunta. Viola está contando la historia del evento de la perspective del presente. Domingo ha sido capturado por Viola y su hermano, otro niño en ese evento en el pasado)
"Sí", te confirmó el director. "Este año el grupo es este. Algunos tienen problemas, de salud o en la cabeza, otros son violentos....No", concluyó (el director), "Con estos no podremos sacar nada por arriba, de modo que..."
Montero (nombre del director) dejó la frase en el aire, y yo (Viola, contando la historia y es una de estas niñas por aquel entonces) no empecé a comprenderla hasta que, al cabo de un breve silencio, la completaste tú (Domingo, el jefe).
"Se lo sacaremos por abajo."
Montero asintió en silencio.
"Siempre y cuando pagues lo acordado"
"Ahí lo tienes," respondiste al tiempo que sacabas un sobre del bolsillo interior y lo arrojabas sobre la mesa del director.  "Cien mil pelas por cabeza."

[Explicación: Domingo era coordinador de las operaciones pero también era cliente, i.e. Domingo aún tiene que pagar a los niños. Domingo es un policía que tiene que disimular sus actividades ilegales, poniendolo en una situación bien vulnerable]

[Hay dos períodos del tiempo, en el presente donde Viola está relatando el cuento a Domingo, y los eventos en el pasado cuando los eventos de vender a los niños estaba ocurriendo)


----------



## Marsianitoh

¿Coordinador de qué operaciones y cliente de dónde?


----------



## jilar

Si Montero pagó dinero para tener bajo su responsabilidad a esos niños quizá se trata de:
Por arriba = por más precio del pagado.
Por abajo = por menos (tendrá pérdida económica, pero algo sacará).

O me reafirmo en la hipótesis de antes, si sería una operación legal o ilegal (no parece muy legal que Domingo pueda ser cliente ya que es coordinador y eso parece que crearía conflicto de intereses).


Dicho esto, tienes al autor en Twitter.

Ese "por arriba/abajo" junto al verbo sacar no es ninguna expresión de uso general y conocida, así que su sentido hay que descifrarlo del propio relato.
Como curiosidad fíjate que la niña que es testigo de los hechos y luego los cuenta, Viola, dice que tras esa frase no comprendía a qué se refería. Pero lo entendió al añadir el otro "se lo sacaremos por abajo".

Por cierto, pelas = pesetas.
Unos 600 euros por cada niño.


----------



## indoctus

jilar: he añadido más información para aclarar la historia


----------



## Ballenero

Me temo que lo aportado no sirve para resolver la cuestión.
Lo que hay que saber es qué hacen después con los niños.
Sacarlos por arriba parece ser entregarlos en adopción o venderlos a familias.
Sacarlos por abajo
¿prostituirlos, esclavizarlos, quitarles los órganos para venderlos en el mercado negro de transplantes de órganos?
O puede que eso sea parte de la trama de la novela.
No lo sé.


----------



## jilar

indoctus said:


> jilar: he añadido más información para aclarar la historia


Sí, ya veo.
Pero, lamentablemente, como dice Ballenero, apenas sirve para descifrar el significado.

A mí no se me ocurren más hipótesis que las ya indicadas. Bueno, cuando te dije que si Montero pagó por esos niños y entonces "por arriba" sería por un precio mayor, y "por abajo" un precio menor, no tiene por qué ser así (que él haya tenido que pagar), pero podrían estar refiriéndose a un precio/valor de referencia (digamos el precio en el "mercado"). Cosa que no es imprescindible indicar para poder seguir el relato.

Lo que sí, me gustaría hacer ver que no estamos ante algo como:





Ballenero said:


> Sacarlos por arriba


Ni sacarlos por abajo.

En el relato el O.D. del verbo no son los niños, sino "algo" (imagino yo un beneficio de cualquier tipo).


----------

